# Secret of Nimh CGI remake announced; I cant even...



## Straw (Mar 6, 2015)

So I was doing my usual routine of checking my news feeds when I stumbled, tripped, fell and hit my head on a blunt object after reading this number. There is also an article on CinemaBlend.

*Long story short,* *MGM has re-aquired the rights to the property and is now working on a live action remake of Don Bluth's The Secret of Nimh (which was based on the childrens book Mrs.Frisby and the Rats of Nimh) with CGI animals in it, cause lol Hollywood.
*
*LIVE ACTION*
*CGI ANIMALS*
*HOLLYWOOD
*

As a massive fan of the original film, I have no idea what to make of this; Should I be ecstatic or absolutely horrified?! :shock:

I have already had my fare share of bad experiences seeing remakes/reboots of films I absolutely adore such as the reboot of Tron (Tron Legacy), RoboCop and that god awful The Thing remake/prequel. More relevantly, my hopes are even more dimmed by the existance of live action/CGI adaptions of childrens properties like the Smurfs, TMNT, Transformers, Yogi Bear, Alvin and the Chipmunks and Garfield. **Cringe Intensifies*

Am I alone on this? I mean it's only the film that along with several others that got me interested in the fandom in the first place! If it turns out to be good colour me surprised but I'm shaken at the tought that it wont procreate and likely will suck massive nards.

Links again incase you missed them:

IGN Article
CinemaBlend Article


----------



## RedSavage (Mar 6, 2015)

No. 
This will be a flop. 
It will be terrible. 
Just another Hollywood money move.


----------



## Straw (Mar 6, 2015)

The question is how hard will it flop? At least the direct to video sequel is doomed to obscurity. This film may be damaging to the source material like those god awful 'hip and trendy' Seuss adaptions.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't understand why they feel the need to remake it; the animation in the original was gorgeous. And it won't even have Dom DeLuise, so there's another reason not to do a remake.


----------



## Gator (Mar 7, 2015)

i think i'm gonna be sick...


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Holy shit why?! D:


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 7, 2015)

Why does Hollywood have to ruin everything we love :[

Come up with something new for once you twats!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 7, 2015)

Where did I put that pistol..


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 8, 2015)

That's so ...... baffling. Why don't they just give their money to Bluth so he can make that Dragon's Lair movie??


----------



## Straw (Mar 9, 2015)

The chances of Bluth, let alone any major animation studio outside of japan returning to traditional feature length animation is very slim.  CGI is just more economical, both in terms of actual time/budget costs and in terms of animator talent considering the massive push for artists to specialise in 3D modeling and animation.

Thankfully, traditional animation isnt dead, but due to costs it has been limited to shorts, TV-shows and art festivals.

Part of me hopes for art's sake they actually try a different style to Bluth but still actually have a passion for the source material instead of pushing out a mass marketed turd like what most remakes are nowadays. 

It's worth noting 3 of my favorite all time films are actually remakes, (John Carpenter's The Thing, Little Shop of Horrors, Summer Wars). These films are great not only because they are well made films in their own right but actually tried to produce a destinguished and passionate product in their own right...but then you have shitty shot for shot remakes like Psycho staring Vince Vaughn *cringe


----------

